# Smokies park adopts long-term plan for elk



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://outdoornews.com/news/article_3fa5724c-0fab-11e1-8bc9-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That's good to see. Looks like they have a handle on things.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Not too far away in Kentucky there is a limited elk hunting season. It has been going on for at least eight years that I am aware of.

BTW... Perhaps I can help them with the more male to female balance







.


----------

